# Daten zwischen PHP und Java-Applet austauschen?



## Guest (8. Mrz 2006)

Heyho!
Ich habe nun schon einige Zeit gesucht, auch hier im Forum, aber bin leider nicht zu einer kompletten Lösung meines Problems gekommen 
Also, ich habe ein Java-Applet, das beim Starten einen Datensatz einlesen und beim Beenden speichern muss.
Nun ist es löblicher Weise nicht möglich von einem Applett auf irgendwelche Festplatten zu zugreifen - das macht ja auch durchaus Sinn! Allerdings brauch ich die Speicher- und Ladefunktionen definitiv.
Darum dachte ich mir man könnte vielleicht in Java ein selbst geschriebenes PHP-script aufrufen, das einem die notwendigen Daten übergibt, da PHP ja zumindest auf den Serverspeicher bzw. auf MySQL-Datenbanken zugreifen kann.
Könnt ihr mir helfen eine kleine Funktion zu schrieben, die die Daten ausliest, die das php-script ausgibt und die zu speichernden Daten an ein anderes script, einfach über POST, übergibt?

Wär wirklich klasse, weil ich so langsam verzweifle :|

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für alle Denkanstöße und Vorschläge, Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Student (10. Mrz 2006)

Hi,
ca. eine Minute Sekunden googlen inkl. Ergebnisseiten anschauen. :bae:
:arrow: http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2001/6/t25849/

Hilft Dir das?
Ist zwar 1000 Jahre alt, aber sollte doch im Prinzip noch funktionieren, oder? (Bin aber auch nicht wirklich ein Applet-Spezi ).

Grüße Ben.


[EDIT]
Jetzt habe ich nochmal etwas gesucht und es gibt ja viele Forenbeiträge die besagen, dass dies aufgrund der Sandbox gar nicht möglich ist.

Allerdings steht bei SUN


> Applets can usually make network connections to the host they came from.


Quelle: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/applet/security.html

Das müsste ja dann eigentlich heißen, dass man auf ein Skript zugreifen könnte, oder?


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2006)

Hi! Und danke für die Antwort!
Hilft mir nur leider nicht so unbedingt weiter.
Wie das php-script aussehen müsste weiß ich, für mich ist nur die Umsetzung in Java schwierig. Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich von Java aus dieses Script 
a) aufrufen und den quelltext auslesen
b) aufrufen und dabei die neuen Daten zum Speichern übermitteln
kann.

Habe schon mal Beispiele gesehen, die dazu die URL-class benutzen, aber die haben bei mir entweder nicht funktioniert und sollten andere Aufgaben erfüllen.

Aber dennoch vielen Dank für die Unterstützung, Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Student (26. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft Dir das hier noch weiter? :?
:arrow: http://forum.developers-guide.net/showthread.php?t=3291


----------

